# gear made in north america?



## IslandLife (Mar 11, 2010)

anybody know of any companies that accually MAKE bindings in the US or canada? i'm pretty sure every binding i've looked at recently says "made in china" on it. i need a new set of bindings pretty soon, and i've been trying to buy more stuff that is made in north america (like my new NS board). also, what companies still make their boards on this continent?


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2010)

Lib Tech- "Made in the USA near CANADA"

I got one of the last Methods made in Vermont, US. Burton used to make their expensive boards in USA, but moved to Austria.

NeverSummer

I know some others, but this is from the top of my head.


----------



## IslandLife (Mar 11, 2010)

ya, never summer, prior, and i thing gnu all make their boards in canada or the states, im not sure if gnu's bindings are made in the u.s. or not.


----------



## Cavman (Mar 1, 2010)

Bindings? no.

Boards.. lots of smaller companies still do like Revolution make there boards locally including rockers.

CM 
Canberra


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2010)

Canadian made snowboard & ski gear, Canada - CoastalBC.com

Not many, apparently


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

If you want American made bindings get some Bomber. You'll just have to rock ski boots and become a mono skier.


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

I'd assume that people like YES snowboards are made in the US? And maybe Dinosaurs will Die?


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

YES is made by Nidecker, DWD used to be that one in California (I think) but now they're made by GST (or Elan)


I think Catek is still made in the USA.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Catek uses Nidecker parts so I think that's chinese parts.


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2010)

people should read the op - he asked about *bindings*.

alasdair


----------



## IslandLife (Mar 11, 2010)

alasdairm said:


> people should read the op - he asked about *bindings*.
> 
> alasdair


mostly interested in bindings, but interested about any company that makes all their stuff in north america. im pretty sure that all mervin mfg. products are made in the u.s. (lib tech, gnu, bent metal)


----------



## IslandLife (Mar 11, 2010)

never mind, i just got off the phone with a lady a mervin mfg. she said that all their boards are made in the u.s. but not bindings. she said that there is no major company making bindings in north america as the cost of production would mean that we would have to spend somewhere around a thousand bucks for a set of bindings of the same quality. !!!!!!! that sucks.


----------



## jpb3 (Nov 29, 2009)

Kinda off topic but that is why we make nothing in this country any longer except movies. Why would any business owner choose to manufacturer here in the USA when they can take production to China and pay them pennies per day in wages, no workers comp, no health insurance, no pollution control measures etc.... 

What people fail to realize is that China has been waging an economic war on the US for 15 years now. They artificially manipulate their currency to remain ultra competitive in the world markets which creates artificial trade imbalances and they have they have been subsidizing our debt by gobbling up T-Bills etc... The biggest irony is that the US, which is suppose to be the "beacon of freedom" in the world, now solely depends on a communist totalitarian state for 95% of is manufacturing. Did we ever trade with the USSR before the end of the cold war? 

China is slowly but steadily eroding the US hegemony on the world, and we are enabling them. They hold the majority of the US debt and could effectively bankrupt us if they called it in. (never will happen, we would just default and then get our guns out) 

In the end it is the American Consumer who is ultimately responsible, we feast on cheap Chinese made goods and would rather buy 10 cheap "widgets" for $.10 each than 1 quality "widget" for $1.00. I applaud the original poster for trying to find a N.A manufactured binding but its impossible and that's pretty f'kin sad. 

Obviously the above is a very simplistic statement on a topic that Economists are writing their doctoral thesis's on. The only thing you can do as a consumer is try and buy goods not produced in China. 

I challenge you to find a US manufactured product in Wal-Mart.


----------



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

The quality of goods coming out of China is piss poor. Our first DVD player (made in Japan) lasted 8 years, since then we have not hade one Chinese made DVD player last more than 12 months. That's just one example of many.


----------

